# NEW USAF SERVICE RIBBONS



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 11, 2006)

Those who spent time in the military could really relate....


----------



## evangilder (Feb 11, 2006)

Ouch, Joe!


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 11, 2006)

i see 3 including Senior airman that i could wear


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2006)

I have the poster hanging at work next to my desk! LOL

I should get the always been deployed ribbon!


----------

